# Macbook Pro : décharges électriques pendant la charge...



## shYm0n (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour.

J'ai reçu mon Macbook Pro 15" pouces mercredi, à ma grande joie.


Aujourd'hui, je me suis rendu compte de quelque chose qu'il ne faisait pas avant. Lorsqu'il est raccordé au secteur, via l'adaptateur fournit par Apple, je reçois des petites, mais continues, décharges électriques dans les avat-bras en utilisant le clavier... C'est fort génant, et ça voudrait dire que je ne pourrais pas me servir d'un traitement de texte par exemple pendant qu'il charge... Ennuyeux...


Vous savez d'où ça vient ? Ne me dites pas que je vais devoir renvoyer mon Macbook au SAV :s


( au passage, vous savez comment on raffiche l'icone de la batterie dans la barre d'état, près de l'heure ? Elle a disparue... )


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Août 2006)

Vachte, serais tu un digne descendant de Claude Francois ?! En théorie les touches du clavier sont isolées du reste du mbp par du plastique il me semble non, n'ayant vu le mbp qu'a la fnac je n'ai pas pu l'examiner sous toutes ses coutures.

 C'est completement louche cette histoire, et ca doit etre désagréable, voir ptet même dangereux si y'a un pic de tension... Tu n'habites pas dans un marécage quelconque ?

Parce que pour que le jus puisse passer par les touches, bien qu'il soit en alu ...


----------



## shYm0n (12 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas par les touches que le courant passe. Comme je l'ai écrit dans mon premier message, c'est dans les avant bras ques je reçois ces décharges, donc le courant passe plus bas que les touches, à la jointure entre la plaque du dessus, celle qui comporte les touches, et les plaques formant les côtés du Macbook Pro...

Et ça ne fait ça que lorsque l'ordinateur est relié au secteur via le chargeur fournit par Apple. J'ai par exemple du le débrancher là pour écrire ce message...


----------



## crazer (12 Août 2006)

en fait c'est le premier mbp pour sado maso...
ok je ->


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas par les touches que le courant passe. Comme je l'ai écrit dans mon premier message, c'est dans les avant bras ques je reçois ces décharges, donc le courant passe plus bas que les touches, à la jointure entre la plaque du dessus, celle qui comporte les touches, et les plaques formant les côtés du Macbook Pro...
> 
> Et ça ne fait ça que lorsque l'ordinateur est relié au secteur via le chargeur fournit par Apple. J'ai par exemple du le débrancher là pour écrire ce message...



J'ai deja eu cela avec PB12" ... au niveau des poignées en contact avec le bord !!!

C'est le SAECM ... Systeme Anti Endormissement au Clavier d'un Mac


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Août 2006)

C'est bizarre. On dirait qu'il est pas à la masse, ou un truc comme ça.
Ca se passe avec quel embout secteur? Le cable avec la prise terre ou l'embout simple? Il est branché sur une prise éléctrique qui est reliée à la terre?

L'autre jour je me suis aussi pris une chataigne, je tenais mal la prise Magsafe alors que le chargeur était branché. En fait mon pouce était posé sur la Magsafe, et devait faire contact, et lorsque je j'ai touché l'alu du MBP j'ai effectivement senti une petite décharge.

Mais si c'est en continue, et même avec le cable qui a la prise terre, appelle Apple ("appelle Apple", haha).


----------



## Jorus35 (12 Août 2006)

C'est un problème que pas mal de personnes ont déjà rencontré sur le MBP... Il semblerait que cela soit lié au fait que l'embout utilisé sur l'adaptateur secteur ne soit pas celui avec la masse. De ce fait, et pour une raison obscure, c'est la coque du MBP que fait masse et quand ça touche les bras ça pique un tout petit peu. En Général, ça se produit au niveau des haut parleurs.
J'ai rencontré le même problème sur un portable HP au niveau des haut parleurs, donc ça peut aussi être lié à un léger court circuit ou une soudure foireuse.


----------



## shYm0n (12 Août 2006)

C'est exactement ce que tu as décrit Jorus, mais ça ne me fait pas ça au niveau des enceintes, mais plus bas.

Donc je ne suis pas le seul... donc je ne le renvoie pas !!

Mais il existe un autre magsafe avec masse, pour que ça s'arrête ? ( encore des sous... )


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Mais il existe un autre magsafe avec masse, pour que ça s'arrête ? ( encore des sous... )



Le plus simple c'est encore d'appeler le SAV pour qu'ils te renvoient au moins de nouveaux embouts de prise (la rallonge et la prise simple pour brancher ton chargeur). C'est la moindre des choses.
Eventuellement essaye de négocier un nouveau chargeur, ça peut toujours servir.

Mais appelle-les, sur une machine à 2000 c'est difficilement supportable quand même.


----------



## Jorus35 (12 Août 2006)

Suprenant que tu n'ais pas l'embout rallonge avec la masse!!!


----------



## nepto (12 Août 2006)

faut contacter le webmaster de appledefects, c'est assez unique quand même


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> Suprenant que tu n'ais pas l'embout rallonge avec la masse!!!



Bah il l'a surement, mais par exemple chez mes parents (vieille maison), la plupart des prises n'ont pas la prise terre. Mais ça n'empêche que je ne reçois aucune décharge, donc y'a un truc qui doit pas aller au niveau de la Magsafe ou du chargeur (et des embouts).


----------



## DomBon (12 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Mais il existe un autre magsafe avec masse, pour que ça s'arrête ? ( encore des sous... )



rien à payer en + 

le MBP est livré avec un câble CA qui possède une masse pour la protection électrique ; il se branche sur l'adaptateur secteur à la place de l'embout électrique 2 broches

notre ami n'a pas dit s'il avait essayé de brancher ce câble !


----------



## shYm0n (12 Août 2006)

Si justement, je n'ai branché que ce cable, pas juste l'embout...


Je vais appeler le SAV alors, voir ce qu'il peuvent faire pour moi... En espérant qu'ils ne me disent pas de renvoyer toute la machine, dont j'ai vraiment trop besoin...



Merci à tous, et toutes vos réponses vont me servir à être plus précis lors de mon coup de téléphone


----------



## laurent1 (12 Août 2006)

es tu certain de la terre du bâtiment? peux tu essayer dans une construction récente?


----------



## CarlitO (16 Août 2006)

Salut ShYm0n!

Moi aussi j'ai eu parfois cela, au niveau du bord de mon Titanium, mais bizarrement, &#231;a me le fais pas tout le temps. Et je n'ai pas r&#233;ussit &#224; trouver l'origine de ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne.

Pour ce qui est de l'icone dans la barre de menu, fait un tour du c&#244;t&#233; des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me de la gestion de l'&#233;nergie.


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Août 2006)

Il s'agit clairement d'un soucis de masse: j'ai les mêmes symptomes avec mon Alu !

Il suffit:

 d'être branché sur une prise électrique étant dépourvue de masse
 d'être pied nu
 d'avoir les pieds (ou pire :rateau en contact avec un sol facilement conducteur

Du coup, si tu veux éviter l'électrocution: travaille en chausson ...


P.S. tiens-nous au courant si tu appelles Apple


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

le must est d'etre pied nu les pieds dans l'eau...

comme dit plus haut c'est surement un probl&#233;me de masse, puis bon tout ca ne serait pas arriver si tu avait un MacBook... 

Quoique avec mon ibook quand le chargeur est branch&#233; et que je touche la prise qui va a l'ibook l'anneau est vert  :love:  

Christopher, fatigu&#233;...


----------



## Philomo (17 Août 2006)

Ce que vous racontez est normal. Dans l'alimentation du PB il y a un filtre secteur qui comprend en général deux condensateurs qui relient chaque fil d'alimentation à la masse de l'appareil.

La phase est portée à 230V par rapport à la terre. 

Quand la masse de l'appareil est raccordé à la terre, pas de problème, un faible courant 50 Hz traverse la capa de la phase vers la terre.

Quand l'appareil n'est pas raccordé à la terre, ce courant passe par celui qui touche, et est fonction de la résistance rencontrée, de l'humidité du lieu, du revètement de sol, des chaussures, etc ...

D'ailleurs si vous prenez un voltmètre et que vous mesurez la tension entre la masse et la terre, vous trouvez environ 115 V, résultat du diviseur par deux constitué par les deux capas entre neutre et phase avec masse comme point milieu. 

Ces condensateurs sont prévus pour une telle utilisation. Donc on ne peut rien dire, juste raccorder l'engin à la terre.


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

Bienvenue Philomo

Heuresement qu'il y a un éléctricien parmis nous quand même, du moins quelqu'un bien calé dans le domaine.


----------



## laurent1 (17 Août 2006)

Philomo a dit:
			
		

> Ce que vous racontez est normal. Dans l'alimentation du PB il y a un filtre secteur qui comprend en général deux condensateurs qui relient chaque fil d'alimentation à la masse de l'appareil.
> 
> La phase est portée à 230V par rapport à la terre.
> 
> ...



et ben philomo, respect! pour un premier post! rien à rajouter! bienvenu parmi nous!


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2006)

Moi, ca m'est arrivé avec les vis sur le coté du macbook, en le soulevant etrange, non?


----------



## Aerochris (18 Août 2006)

Bha non c'est du métal, donc conducteur.


----------



## Merlooz (20 Août 2006)

Salut,
J'ai le même problème sur mon MBP 17".
Mais ca doit effectivement dépendre de notre configuration morphologique car ce ne me le fait pas tout le temps

Allez, ca pique un peu mais sinon tu met un truc en dessous de tes avt bras !


----------



## Le Mad (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'inscrire car j'ai exactement ce même problème !

Je prends le jus quand je suis sur secteur et aussi avec un écran branché dessus, toujours sur les avant bras (sur l'angle d'attaque des bras en fait !)...

Je viens d'appeler le SAV, incompétent qu'ils sont, m'ont dit de me rabattre sur des centres agréés... J'ai besoin de mon PC :hein:

Donc si quelqu'un avait une réponse à ce problème !

Au fait, quand je mets le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur "Meilleures économies d'énergie", je sens que faiblement le courant !

A bientôt.


----------



## Galphanet (18 Avril 2007)

Hello,
J'ai aussi ce probl&#232;me.
Adaptateur secteur avec mise &#224; terre (mais ya un onduleur entre deux) et j'ai un tapis sur du parquais comme sol.. donc "normalement" je devrai pas &#234;tre conduteur...et bien si !

Mais ca le fait pas tout le temps...je trouve quand m&#234;me dommage ce d&#233;faut, surtout pour le prix de la machine !


----------



## xtotof (18 Avril 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai aussi ce problème.
> Adaptateur secteur avec mise à terre (mais ya un onduleur entre deux) et j'ai un tapis sur du parquais comme sol.. donc "normalement" je devrai pas être conduteur...et bien si !
> 
> Mais ca le fait pas tout le temps...je trouve quand même dommage ce défaut, surtout pour le prix de la machine !



Salut, j'avais moi aussi ce probleme, je l'ai résolu avec l'adaptateur avec mise a la terre du boitier d'alim du macbook pro. Je suis aussi derriere un onduleur, mais mon onduleur est a la terre.


----------



## angelo95 (18 Avril 2007)

J'avais le même problème et j'ai déjà vu un poste la dessus...

Mais maintenant que le Macbook Pro est branché avec l'embout Terre + de pb...


----------



## Le Mad (18 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après une bonne recherche de tests et d'interrogations, ceci ne vient pas de la machine en elle-même mais de celui assi sur le siége !

La coque est en alu, métal conducteur, malgré qu'il soit très mauvais, à partir du moment où votre corps accumule de l'electrécité statique (moquette, chausson... etc), celui se décharge sur la coque du macbook pro !

Du délire me direz vous, mais c'est vrai et avant tout physique !

Donc, faites comme moi, restez en chaussure !


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

Je confirme, j'ai ca aussi sur le mien, seulement quand je n'ai pas la prise de terre 
Sur batterie, ca va


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Avril 2007)

Faut pas être devant son macbook quand on a les pieds nus ou humides, ou pire dans une flaque d'eau, c'est normal que ça soit conducteur.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

je n'etait pas specialement dans cette 'configuration'


----------



## arrakiss (8 Janvier 2009)

Je déterre le topic car j'ai exactement ce pb qui n'en ai pas un pour moi.
Depuis que j'ai changé l'ordi de salle sans terre, et bien ça me chatouille les mains quand je suis dessus.
Et quand je décolle les pieds du sol (juste assis sur un fauteuil en plastique ça ne le fait plus, ou beaucoup moins, rigolo...ça me pose pas de pb personnellement mais est ce que c'est dangereux pour le macbook pro?


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2009)

directement non, mais indirectement oui, on rappellera qu'une prise de terre, je reprend en coeur mon vieux cours d'électrotechnique : est un moyen de protection pour les personnes (toi) et les biens (ton MacBook Pro)
Pour en savoir plus je te conseille ce très très très bon (mais lourd) bouquin : Mémotech plus électrotechnique


----------



## arrakiss (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci mais ça ira pour le bouquin, j'ai déjà assez de chose à lire héhé.

Ca chatouille mais malheureusement j'ai pas de prise accessible avec terre dans la pièce ou je suis.


----------



## frankix (14 Janvier 2009)

Petite contribution ( simple témoignage ), il y a quelques temps je me suis rendu dans magasin qui proposait toute la gamme des portables Apple ( avant les unibody ) et à chaque fois que je manipulais les mbp je recevais une petite décharge électrique et d' après mes souvenirs j' étais habillé et en chaussures.


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2009)

Alors retournes-y tout nu et sans chaussures, pour voir...


----------

